#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-22
<phillip> hi DaGardner
<DaGardner> hi phillip
<phillip> DaGardner: habe dein Vorschlag mal uebernommen, wenn du noch mehr hast die ich uebernaemen solle sage einfach bescheid
<DaGardner> ah ok danke! Ja werde ich machen. Mal sehen wann ich mal richtig Zeit dafür habe. Gestern war das mehr so "mal testen wie das läuft".
<phillip> DaGardner: kennst du unser wiki schon?
<DaGardner> jup
<phillip> super
<phillip> DaGardner: und dieser Channel ist oeffentlich geloggt
<phillip> nur das du das weisst
<DaGardner> sind doch alle #ubuntu channels, oder?!
<phillip> DaGardner: ne
<DaGardner> ach... ok dann wohl nur die, in denen ich schon drin waren... :D
<phillip> z.B #ubuntu-de-offtopic nicht
<phillip> DaGardner: waren das deine ersten Uebersetzungen?
<DaGardner> also auf Launchpad ja
<phillip> (sorry, meine Umlaute gehen gerade nicht)
<DaGardner> vorher bisher nur auf anderen Platformen...
<phillip> super, auch fuer Linux-Distries?
<phillip> und wenn du Timeout errors bekommst einfach neuladen
<DaGardner> bisher meist nur für kleinere Programme oder Websites... hier mal da was. Aber jetzt dachte ich mir, ich könne ja auch mal etwas größeres und "sinnvollers" (??) machen.
<DaGardner> außerdem der ubuntu community etwas "näher" kommen, wenn man das so sagen kann...
<phillip> super
<phillip> :)
<phillip> freut mich
<DaGardner> :D
<phillip> wenn du Fragen hast oder irgendwas Reviewed haben moechtest kannst mich gerne hier ansprechen
<DaGardner> werde ich auf jeden Fall machen.
<DaGardner> danke.
<phillip> DaGardner: mein nick sollte immer da sein, ich sehe mir das dann spaeter an wenn ich nicht da bin, und sonst kannst du auch gerne an die Mailing Liste schreiben
<DaGardner> gleiches gilt für meinen nick ;)... aber ja ich melde mich sonst.
<phillip> ahh stimmt ist bouncerstation gut?
<DaGardner> kann mich bisher nicht beklagen, in 2 Monaten 3 Ausfälle (immer nur reboots, also max. 20min downtime) einer davon ist aber auch heartbleed zu zuschreiben.
<DaGardner> und support ist ausgesprochen schnell
<phillip> cool
<phillip> sehe gerade das ich einen von den Betreibern kenne, nichts fueerungut
<DaGardner> das einzige was mich momentan stört ist, dass log files nicht rotiert werden.
<DaGardner> wieso "nichts für ungut" schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
<phillip> nein
<phillip> nur so
<DaGardner> achso..
<DaGardner> sollte in übersetzungen eigentlich Du oder Sie verwendet werden?
<phillip> Sie
<DaGardner> ok
<phillip> https://wiki.gnome.org/de/UebersetzungsRichtlinien
<phillip> da steht auch viel
<DaGardner> Ah sowas ist praktisch.
<phillip> ist auch ein Link zu bei unsern Standart?bersetzungen im wiki
<DaGardner> ah stimmt. hatte ich wohl überlesen.
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-24
<phillip> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> hi phillip
<phillip> CarstenG: wie haben wir immer https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-scope-manpages/+pots/unity-scope-manpages/de/6/+translate Manpages übersetzt?
<CarstenG> Ich wäre spontan für »Hilfeseiten«
<phillip> gut
<phillip> Habe ein paar Vorschläge erstellelt
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-26
 * toddy winkt phillip 
 * phillip winkt toddy
<phillip> wie gehts?
<toddy> jo, alles bestens. gerade mal wieder das Gefühl nicht mehr hinter den ganzen Arbeiten hinterher zu laufen. und bei Dir?
<phillip> Jop, alles super, heute viel Sonne gehabt :)
<toddy> Ich bin total nass geworden. Hatte ganz schön geregnet, als ich auf dem Fahrrad war.
<toddy> Aber Sonne hatte ich auch.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 04.05.2014 um 20 Uhr http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/750/detail/ | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> Hier war den ganze Tag nur Sonne :)
<toddy> Du bist ganz oben im Norden, oder?
<phillip> jop
<toddy> Bei uns war ein kleines Gewitter.
<phillip> *__*
<phillip> gute Nacht toddy :)
<toddy> gute Nacht phillip
